# Bug Report:L146 Remote Function Problems



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

This started happening after L146 download: When remote in SAT mode, the small red TV power button seems to also power the 921 receiver when pushed. When in TV mode the main power button and the small red button simultaneously power the 921 receiver. When in AUX mode the main power button is OK. It just powers the AV receiver I have it programmed for, but the small red TV button still powers both the TV and the 921. New batteries did not help. As an experiment, tried my DVR 510 remote to power my 921. The same thing is happening with the small red TV button and when in TV mode as I described with the 921 remote. Tried reprogramming remote. no luck. Anybody else experiencing this bug. Dish is going to send a new remote even though I told them all my remotes are doing this only on the 921 and it started happening right after the download. EXAMPLE: Turn on 921 in SAT mode with main power button, then turn on TV with little red TV button. TV comes on, and 921 powers off ect. ect. for all kinds of scenarios.
Boot 120B
Flash F051
SW L146HECD-N !pride undefinedundefined


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

Just checked my remote,same problem!


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

Me too. Not a remote problem, a 921 L146 s/w problem.

-Keith


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Me too.

-Chris


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Seems to be happening to a lot of us. Same situation here.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Yes. Confirmed. Seems to be a change delivered with L 1.46.

.....G


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

Me too. Jim


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

confirmed - started with L146


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I have the same problem.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I think I must be dense here, but I'm not sure why this is a problem. It seems to me that the programmers were trying to provide a "one button press" power solution with this - press the tv button and the 921 and the tv both come on. 

I don't use the 921 remote, so help me out here, please.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Some (most?) people have more than one output device hooked to their TVs (HTPC, 2nd sat box, cable box, DVD, VCR, etc.). Just because they turn their TV on, they don't necessarily want to watch content from the 921. 

I also just noticed it doesn't seem to even do it properly. I turned my set on using the small red button. The blue light on the 921 came on, but the green light didn't, and I got no picture. I had to press the big red button on the remote.

-Chris


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I think I must be dense here, but I'm not sure why this is a problem. It seems to me that the programmers were trying to provide a "one button press" power solution with this - press the tv button and the 921 and the tv both come on.
> 
> I don't use the 921 remote, so help me out here, please.


Mark, pressing the tv button does not turn the 921 on completely, it turns the tv on and the sd/hd light only, not the unit power itself. However, pressing the power button turns both units off when they are both completely on. Also, if you power on the 921 first and then press the tv button, the 921 shuts off. Jim


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

4HiMarks said:


> Some (most?) people have more than one output device hooked to their TVs (HTPC, 2nd sat box, cable box, DVD, VCR, etc.). Just because they turn their TV on, they don't necessarily want to watch content from the 921.


And similarly, for the same reason, just because I want to turn the 921 off, doesn't mean I want to turn my TV off.

Make this an optional feature sure, but not the default behaviour.

-Keith


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This is a bug; this should not be classified as a feature.

The remote should be independently turning each component on and off (as it was previously doing up until this build); it should not be trying to chain these together, since it cannot know which pieces of equipment the user wants to toggle the on/off state of. I suspect this was introduced as a side-effect of some of the new discreet logic code, since it doesn't seem as if anyone would report the original (expected) behavior as a bug.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ok, got it.  Thanks.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Slordak said:


> This is a bug; this should not be classified as a feature.
> 
> The remote should be independently turning each component on and off (as it was previously doing up until this build); it should not be trying to chain these together, since it cannot know which pieces of equipment the user wants to toggle the on/off state of. I suspect this was introduced as a side-effect of some of the new discreet logic code, since it doesn't seem as if anyone would report the original (expected) behavior as a bug.


I 100th this!!! What a pain in the *ss! I can't even fathom that someone could come up with this idea  . Must be something to do with being british, driving on wrong side of road or something :lol: . In two months of reading this forum I never once saw any reference to anyone asking for this "feature".. Tell them to "UNfeature" it as the yanks don't want it.....


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

I agree,this is a most unwanted NEW feature if one.tried even reaquiring TV control codes.Still same effect.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

This is interesting.

I have an extra 510 remote that I keep in the same room as the 921 and I keep the 921 remote downstairs. My 510 remote does not do this, but the 921 remote does. 

Looks like it is tied to the RF code, not the IR. If you just can't stand this "upgrade"  you should be able to remove the RF antenna and stop it. I've not tried this, however. You would lose the advantages of RF of course.


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a 721 remote in the room with the receiver, and the 921 remote upstairs. I have a Component Distribution Amplifier, and run Y-Pb-Pr to three different TV sets, in different rooms. The 921 normally stays on all the time (is there a reason not to do this?), so that it can be used with any TV. I don't want it to turn off when I turn off the set in the room with the 921.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

This is not an enhancement; it's a bug. Why would you want to power down the 921 while recording, just because you want to turn off your TV and go to bed? Or if your 921 is on, but your TV isn't on, you touch the small TV button to watch TV, your TV turns on and the 921 turns off; that's stupid! Because there is no screensaver, if I pause a program for a length of time, I turn off my TV, but I want my 921 to stay on and record to the buffer, not erase it by powering off the 921. This lateset release caused the problem. If someone did this intentially, as Mark orginally suggested, they didn't think it through. We should not have to wait an other month before they correct their error.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I noticed this last night also with my unit. I think their programming efforts could have been better directed. Sad thing to me is this is the only really new bug introduced with this software (so far).


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

One step forward, two steps back...

Yes, my girlfriend said "Whoever is responsible for the remote being like this needs to be beaten!", which just made me laugh. When I'm turning my full system on, I use the following series of button presses: "SAT", "Power", "TV", "Power", "AUX", "Power". This used to work fine, but now this causes the 921 to come on, then when the TV turns on, the 921 turns back off again. Until this issue is worked out, I guess I'll just skip the first step (i.e. the first two presses), but for other people who have to use the system, this just makes things even more confusing.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Slordak said:


> One step forward, two steps back...


I haven't noticed any real enhancements to this version, so I can only agree with the second half of your statement!

My OTA recordings now fire, but somtimes on the wrong channel. I still can't do anything else while recording OTA. I guess we'll have to deal with this for another month; that's what early adopters have to do. It's sad on a $999 piece of equipment and all the delays of the release of the 921.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

This has got to be fixed! I just went to turn on my TV while the 921 was recording in standby mode. I pressed the small TV button. The blue light came on, but I can not get the green power light and there is no picture. Now all I can do is wait for the recording to end, and hope it fixes itself or try a forced reboot. 

-Chris


----------



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

Eagles said:


> This started happening after L146 download: When remote in SAT mode, the small red TV power button seems to also power the 921 receiver when pushed. When in TV mode the main power button and the small red button simultaneously power the 921 receiver. When in AUX mode the main power button is OK. It just powers the AV receiver I have it programmed for, but the small red TV button still powers both the TV and the 921. New batteries did not help. As an experiment, tried my DVR 510 remote to power my 921. The same thing is happening with the small red TV button and when in TV mode as I described with the 921 remote. Tried reprogramming remote. no luck. Anybody else experiencing this bug. Dish is going to send a new remote even though I told them all my remotes are doing this only on the 921 and it started happening right after the download. EXAMPLE: Turn on 921 in SAT mode with main power button, then turn on TV with little red TV button. TV comes on, and 921 powers off ect. ect. for all kinds of scenarios.
> Boot 120B
> Flash F051
> SW L146HECD-N !pride undefinedundefined


 I have the same problems. Started with L146 release.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

Both my fathers unit and mine are doing this too. I called DISH about it last night and the advanced tech I spoke hadn't heard about it and had me try reprogramming the address of the remote a few times to no avail....so he went off and came back and said they thought it must be the remote and are sending me another on, 2nd day shipping. I didn't really think it was the remote because it was working fine before L146, but hey, I wasn't going to complain as I am going to get a backup remote now....

Just checked this site after being out of town for a while and am glad to see it is not just me....the tech also told me that the next upgrade should be coming very soon...and it had the fix for the stretch mode overscan....we shall see. Hopefully they can fix this problem before it goes out???


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This issue has nothing to do with the remote itself, and as always the Dish CSRs are clueless about these types of problems. I actually *did* have a real issue with a remote, which was that it was eating a full set of batteries every 3-4 days, and when I told the CSR that I had many problems with my 921, but this was the only one they could help me with, they kept trying to press me for what else was wrong. Of course, had I commented on any of the software faults, it would have been attributed to something wrong with me or my setup, right.

In any case, they will demand that you send the other remote back (and you pay the shipping on it) or they will bill you something on the order of $40 or $50. So you won't have a "backup remote" unless you are willing to get price gouged.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, we'll see if I get billed....if I do, I'm not paying, as the tech said I wouldn't have to return it and not to worry....


----------



## markn455 (Jan 17, 2004)

This happens to us too. Thought we were going nuts. This "feature" bug or whatever it is needs to be removed or changed back to the way it was ASAP. I hope this is just a bug that will be corrected in the next release. If not, whomever thought this one up should be fired immediately.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

BTW, received my replacement remote. Does the same thing of course....and also recieved a note stating I didn't need to send the old one back....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

borfhead said:


> BTW, received my replacement remote. Does the same thing of course....and also recieved a note stating I didn't need to send the old one back....


Sounds like a sweet way to get a back up remote until all the clueless CSR's catch on! :lol:


----------

